# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Bevel grout at top of wall tiles?

## markmccallum

G'day all, 
Just finished tiling bathroom walls with porcelain tiles to 1200mm, and wondering what is best looking and easiest way to finish edge to the painted wall! 
Tiles are charcoal, walls are white so have been trying to decide whether to white silicone or charcoal grout a bevel. 
Tile and adhesive measures... on average 15mm, which is fairly wide to try and get a good silicone finish. Grout is probably easier to get an even bevel but even trying to mask will make a bloody mess of the white paint! 
Will probably try and make a neat mask and then grout to it, and try and get an even bevel. 
Any suggestions?

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
Have you thought about setting it square, i did the ends of my kitchen splash backs like that, just a bit more of a modern look personal preference thing really. I did as you're planning and masked first even though i'd left myself a final coat of paint.  
As for how, paitence plays a big part, and a finishing tool that won't bend or damage your wall. I used pieces of 5mm MDF cut square, was handy if you need to cut it to get around something or into a tight spot.  
Good Luck.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## markmccallum

Thanks Godzilla 
When you say square...do you mean the grout is level with the edge of the tile or slightly proud of the edge? If so, have you had any problem with chipping?  
The porcelain tiles I have used show the layers on the edge so I need to do something to cover that, which is why I was considering a bevel.

----------


## Godzilla73

Yep my grout is level with the tile, but i know what you mean about the layers, mine are darker so it's less noticable. Also a good point about chipping as they are easy to chip, mine are fine but being they are 1500+ off the floor and with the benchtop in front of you they don't get any knocks on the edges. 
I've only ever had to bevel about 1.5 meters of tiles, i got the basic bevel with the end of the squeege then finished it with a sponge very gently. It looks good and it hasn't cracked in 5 years, i remember having a bit of a void behind where the glue builds up, i forced grout behind there to give it a bit more hold. Rather than just sitting on the edge.

----------


## stevoh741

if you want a professional finish you can get coloured plastic strips (to match tile or grout) and tile them in the edge.   here is an example 
You can also get aluminium, square edge etc. Go see the tile shop, they will all stock them. IMO they look heaps better then grout edges.

----------


## markmccallum

Thanks Stevoh...I'll check it out! 
Thanks all!

----------

